# Fursuiting as a character that isn't my fursona?



## Elfi (Apr 30, 2016)

I really want to make a fursuit of my hellhound character Chambermaid, but I feel like it might be weird to fursuit as a character that isn't my fursona? My fursona is Elfi, a domestic cat, who I'd rather keep as an art-only character. Plus, Chamber is really friendly and more social while Elfi is more of a stay at home and watch Netflix character, so I want a fursuit that represents a very active and cheerful character like Chambermaid is. Is it normal to suit as a character that isn't my fursona, but I still obviously own? Stupid question I know but aHHH


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 30, 2016)

Elfi said:


> I really want to make a fursuit of my hellhound character Chambermaid, but I feel like it might be weird to fursuit as a character that isn't my fursona? My fursona is Elfi, a domestic cat, who I'd rather keep as an art-only character. Plus, Chamber is really friendly and more social while Elfi is more of a stay at home and watch Netflix character, so I want a fursuit that represents a very active and cheerful character like Chambermaid is. Is it normal to suit as a character that isn't my fursona, but I still obviously own? Stupid question I know but aHHH




If it's something you relate to on such a strong level, I got news for ya.
You've got another Fursona,and it's not just Elfie.
Take it from me,I've got three.
Samandriel,Faux and Orias.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

You aren't held back by the number of sonas you can have.
If you feel strong toward a character, then play it.

Like sometimes, I feel more like another sona I've been slowly building, but not as much as this one, my main.


----------



## modfox (May 1, 2016)

go ahead


----------



## Elfi (May 1, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> If it's something you relate to on such a strong level, I got news for ya.
> You've got another Fursona,and it's not just Elfie.
> Take it from me,I've got three.
> Samandriel,Faux and Orias.


Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 1, 2016)

Elfi said:


> Makes sense, thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

I have three sonas myself, each of their personalities make up myself in some way

I'm planning to get fursuits for each of them : D


----------



## Nataku (May 4, 2016)

Many people prefer to fursuit in characters as opposed to fursonas, for various reasons. Some include personality differences (it would not be safe to take one of my sonas out in public and be that character. She's violent, why would I want to portray that while in a fursuit?) Some people realize that artistically, they will never be able to recreate their 'sons perfectly as a fursuit, and so would rather just have them remain art only - I've seen this in character who often have very exagerated or non-humanoid anatomy.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Elfi said:


> I really want to make a fursuit of my hellhound character Chambermaid, but I feel like it might be weird to fursuit as a character that isn't my fursona? My fursona is Elfi, a domestic cat, who I'd rather keep as an art-only character. Plus, Chamber is really friendly and more social while Elfi is more of a stay at home and watch Netflix character, so I want a fursuit that represents a very active and cheerful character like Chambermaid is. Is it normal to suit as a character that isn't my fursona, but I still obviously own? Stupid question I know but aHHH


The first fursuit partial I made myself is of a character that is not my "fursona." So, it's been done. And, we're going to rock it! Go for it!


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You aren't held back by the number of sonas you can have.
> If you feel strong toward a character, then play it.
> 
> Like sometimes, I feel more like another sona I've been slowly building, but not as much as this one, my main.


Same here. My main 'sona is mostly me, but other 'sonas are other aspects of me, but just in different degrees. It's fun and refreshing to show them all off through art or fursuiting.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 6, 2016)

I would love to fursuit as my character Cris. But I can't. Not because of emotional reasons, but physical reasons...
Not being funny....





That's not gonna be an easy fursuit to build....


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I would love to fursuit as my character Cris. But I can't. Not because of emotional reasons, but physical reasons...
> Not being funny....
> 
> 
> ...


What is Cris?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> What is Cris?


I don't know what he name for the style is (sadly) but I've seen this type of OC floating about (no pun intended), and I wanted to make one myself....

It was the most fun I had in a while, and thus, The clinically Insane Cris was born


----------



## PINK! (May 6, 2016)

Like people said, others have multiple sonas and even get multiple fursuits for them. ^-^ I currently have three sonas: Suki, a wolf; PINK!, an Angel Dragon; and Harley, a tiger. ^-^


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I don't know what he name for the style is (sadly) but I've seen this type of OC floating about (no pun intended), and I wanted to make one myself....
> 
> It was the most fun I had in a while, and thus, The clinically Insane Cris was born


Very punny!


----------



## speedactyl (May 7, 2016)

Same here. Would by ideal if its your fursona but if you have other options why not?  even my friends finalize a fursuit that isnt my first fursona . But I treat it as my second

the funny question my friend suggest the fursuit swap thing but im concernt if there will be problem mix matching each others fursuits.


----------



## x_eleven (May 10, 2016)

Elfi said:


> Is it normal to suit as a character that isn't my fursona, but I still obviously own? Stupid question I know but aHHH



I don't know how "normal" that is. This is what I do. My primary furdona is a dolphin, and I don't know how I could fursuit as that. So I use my secondary firsona (fox) as a fursuit character. That works out just fine.


----------



## vietz (May 12, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I would love to fursuit as my character Cris. But I can't. Not because of emotional reasons, but physical reasons...
> Not being funny....
> 
> 
> ...


Very imagine


----------



## Inzoreno (May 12, 2016)

There's certainly no problem with fursuiting multiple characters, besides my main character Reno, I have two other fursuit ideas I may one day have made.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2016)

Doesn't seem to bother this guy.


----------



## reptile logic (May 13, 2016)

Agreed. I'm not a bear, but I wore the Smokey suit many times. I was called out more than once for being 'too enthusiastic'.


----------

